# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  wrestling advice .....

## BTM0085

6'3 205 295 bench good boxer decent wrestler going to wrestle 5'9 260 with much more wrestling experience, relatively strong for being obese (can rep 180 13 times on bench) for some cash...messing around in the past i made the mistake of underestimating him...its 3 takedowns first or submission, any advice... I have real long arms opponent really short arms very big chest upper body

----------


## Panzerfaust

First, who cares what anyone benches. It doesn't matter. From the stats you posted, in my opinion its gonna come down to who is in better shape, and I mean cardiovascular condition, not BF%.

I assume you are in better shape than him? If so, that would be your ticket. If he is in shape than I would say his wrestling experience would be to much for you. 

If your BJJ is real good, let him take you down and work your sweeps and attack with submissions.

----------


## taiboxa

> First, who cares what anyone benches. It doesn't matter. From the stats you posted, in my opinion its gonna come down to who is in better shape, and I mean cardiovascular condition, not BF%.
> 
> I assume you are in better shape than him? If so, that would be your ticket. If he is in shape than I would say his wrestling experience would be to much for you. 
> 
> If your BJJ is real good, let him take you down and work your sweeps and attack with submissions.


exactly- skill and stamina for the win.. Hell, i would be more impressed with how many lunges you can do with a light weigh rather than what your max bench is.

----------


## Logan13

> 6'3 205 295 bench good boxer decent wrestler going to wrestle 5'9 260 with much more wrestling experience, relatively strong for being obese (can rep 180 13 times on bench) for some cash...messing around in the past i made the mistake of underestimating him...its 3 takedowns first or submission, any advice... I have real long arms opponent really short arms very big chest upper body


punch him in the throat........
On a serious note, bench has nothing to do with this(180# for reps while wei***ng 260#). He will either try to muscle you or shoot low because of your height difference. You could probably counter any shoots he takes with good hips, taking advantage of your weight advantage. Without knowing your strengths and weaknesses, it is hard to give you any better advice.

----------


## DIESELPWR

if its wrestling then how come there is submission? if he is going to be wrestling then it might work to your advantage wen he puts you to your back

----------


## joint

Do Ufc

----------

